# Trim or shim new shoes?



## jadedbee (Sep 11, 2005)

I recently switched from stock Shimano SPD pedals to Crankbros Candy SL's after purchasing a new bike. After some initial problems with the cleats (originally received the slightly different eggbeater cleats instead of the more square Candy cleats resulting in limited float, then tried using the supplied shims with the correct cleats to prevent the screws from sticking up into my footbed - these made the engagement feel loose so I removed the shims and trimmed 1/8th" off the screws), I determined my old Shimano casual shoes were too worn (and heavy!) and needed to be replaced. I ended up getting the Specialized BG MTB Comp shoes because they were the most comfortable, cheaper that SIDIs, and have gotten decent reviews. 

While the float seems improved from side to side (most of the time, sometimes my right foot sticks), I am still having way too hard of a time clipping in and out, even with practice. And I had previously prided myself at my ability to get in and out quickly without looking down on my spds! It seems the fresh, hard tread on the new shoes is probably not compressing enough against the platform surrounding the Candy's. But I can't be sure this is the only problem I'm having with these pedals since I haven't had a good ride on them yet. And I've noticed denting of the thin metal "grabbers" (?) on the pedals and their inability to spin all the way around inside the platform without rubbing. 

It's been recommended to trim away the sole of my new shoes with a Dremel tool, but I'm worried this won't solve all of my problems with these pedals and I'll end up getting SPDs again anyway. Could I end up with too little tread left if I switch back to SPD? Should I just use the shims for now and deal with them constantly getting "squashed" loose and out of adjustment while trying to determine if the Candy's are for me?


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

1) Egg beater cleats come with two different length screws, shorter and longer.

2) There is no "right" or wrong cleat with candies. The "squarish" cleat you refer to is likely the "standard" cleat. Crank Brothers started producing an "advanced" cleat (which now ships with all there non-crappy MTB products) with both more durable brass and lateral adjustment.

To diagnose your clip in issues, you should clip the shoe into the pedal without your foot watch closely which surfaces (if any) are preventing clip in. At that point dremel only the offending surfaces away.


----------



## jadedbee (Sep 11, 2005)

*Shim or trim?*

1) Yeah, I thought I might have just received the longer screws, it turned out they _were_ the short ones and they _still_ stuck up through my old shoes (the crankbros cleats have recessed slots for the screws while the spds sat farther away from the sole so I never had a problem before). That and the fact that they felt loose even w/o the shims is why I bought new shoes. The new shoes do not have this problem.

2) I can see where the platform contacts the shoe tread, I just want to make sure before I trim that I don't take off too much for these pedals or for SPDs if I switch back. I assume contact with the platform is necessary so they don't feel loose like on my old worn out shoes. Maybe they work better with a more flexible tread so that it compresses more against the platform - the Sp. BG shoes have a pretty hard tread.

Really my most important question is could I ruin my shoes tread for use with other pedals if I trim it for the Candies? I am still concerned about the durability and feel of the Candies and could see myself switching back to SPDs or even to the TIME pedals. Should I just use shims and hope for the best until I get used to the Candies?


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

jadedbee said:


> 1) Yeah, I thought I might have just received the longer screws, it turned out they _were_ the short ones and they _still_ stuck up through my old shoes (the crankbros cleats have recessed slots for the screws while the spds sat farther away from the sole so I never had a problem before). That and the fact that they felt loose even w/o the shims is why I bought new shoes. The new shoes do not have this problem.
> 
> 2) I can see where the platform contacts the shoe tread, I just want to make sure before I trim that I don't take off too much for these pedals or for SPDs if I switch back. I assume contact with the platform is necessary so they don't feel loose like on my old worn out shoes. Maybe they work better with a more flexible tread so that it compresses more against the platform - the Sp. BG shoes have a pretty hard tread.
> 
> Really my most important question is could I ruin my shoes tread for use with other pedals if I trim it for the Candies? I am still concerned about the durability and feel of the Candies and could see myself switching back to SPDs or even to the TIME pedals. Should I just use shims and hope for the best until I get used to the Candies?


Not having any thread contacting the pedal is actually normal. You shouldn't have any thread touching the pedal even with spd.

Trim some thread and try your crankbrothers for real :thumbsup:


----------



## jadedbee (Sep 11, 2005)

*Update...*

So I went with the advice from here, my LBS, and the Crankbros instructions and trimmed one of my shoes where the platform and axle were rubbing against the treads. I only took off about 1/16th" in the offending areas with a Dremel. After I finished the first shoe, I tried it...

IT FELT WORSE THAN MY OLD SHOES!!!

The shoe now "rocks" from side to side and never feels stable - it's always "floating". Clipping in and out is much easier, though. I double checked the Crankbros website and they say that the shoe indeed DOES need to be making contact with the platform. Before possibly ruining another one of my new shoes I went to the shop to see if they could bail me out.

After confirming that the other shoe did need to be trimmed to properly engage the pedal, they checked out how loose the one I already trimmed turned out. Upon closer inspection they could see that after only 3 rides I had begun "pulling the pedals apart". They hadn't been bashed on rocks or anything, they just were beginning to bow outwards due to the force I was exerting on them. These are the Candie SLs, not even the really cheap ones!

All involved decided it was back to SPDs for me, and the shop exchanged them (Mad Cat Bikes rules!). However, now I've got to even out the tread on my other shoe, as I can definately fell a difference while walking in them. Actually, the trimmed tread feels better to walk in because most of the trimming was at the inside edge under the big toe joint where I think Specialized puts more material to angle your knee outwards. In theory, this tread shouldn't affect the angle my foot meets the pedal, only the angle it meets the ground. But I haven't been able to test them out since it is raining here and I left my bike at the shop for the post break-in period tune-up.

I guess in hind site I should have just listened to my own advice, used the shims, figured out they weren't working out anyway, and saved myself the stress of wondering if I ruined my new shoes. Now I'm off to write a bad review on the Candies...


----------



## B.Colett (Feb 26, 2012)

did the shimano pedals resolve your issue with the limited float? i am on candy pedals now and i have some locking up on release as well as tread contact limiting my float.


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

I gave up on crank brothers pedals after using them since they first came out, eggbeaters were ok, Candys were not so hot. I switched to Shimano Xts and bought some mid range Shimano shoes. I am so happy with this set up, no hacking away at my shoes:skep: absolutely no problem at all. I did notice that the Shimano cleats are substantially thicker, they were not a good fit for my slightly worn sidi shoes, not easy to walk since the cleat stuck out quite a bit, the eggbeater cleats were fine on the sidi shoes. Shimano shoes are a perfect fit for their cleats. These are the shoes I have, you want easy? I suggest all Shimano pedals and shoes:thumbsup: Shimano M087 mountain bike shoes review - BikeRadar


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought a pair of candy 3's, then got to ride them on a buddy of mine's bike who got them and then let me know he hated them, and I hated them.

Too many issues to review, but overall nice looking gear, but it sucks as a whole

I sold them on eBay before even mounting them on my bike, and bought shimano clips...


----------



## B.Colett (Feb 26, 2012)

did you have any float issues or lockups? can you be more specific? thanks


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

Float issues on one clip, and it popped out way too easy, the other was very tough to pop out.


----------

